# Chakra Test



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

what are your scores?..

http://www.eclecticenergies.com/chakras/chakratest.php

LOL.. what i got..

Root: under-active (-62%) 
Sacral: under-active (0%) 
Navel: under-active (-69%) 
Heart: over-active (62%) 
Throat: under-active (6%) 
Third Eye: over-active (75%) 
Crown: open (50%)


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Haha I'm barely human

Root - 50%
Sacral - 38%
Navel -38%
Heart -12%
Throat -38%
Third eye +19%
Crown -12%


----------



## unnamednn (Nov 9, 2008)

Root:	under-active	(0%)
Sacral:	open	(38%)
Navel:	open	(50%)
Heart:	open	(44%)
Throat:	open	(25%)
Third Eye:	over-active	(88%)
Crown:	over-active	(81%)


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

Root:	under-active	(-62%)
Sacral:	under-active	(-56%)
Navel:	under-active	(-50%)
Heart:	open	(6%)
Throat:	under-active	(-25%)
Third Eye:	open	(44%)
Crown:	open	(25%)


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

Pablo said:


> Haha I'm barely human
> 
> Root - 50%
> Sacral - 38%
> ...


LOL!!







are you really here? j/k


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

ellatree said:


> LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just a third eye









Although that is one thing we all have in common so far an open or overactive third eye


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Root:	under-active	(-38%)
Sacral:	under-active	(-31%)
Navel:	under-active	(-75%)
Heart:	open	(25%)
Throat:	under-active	(-44%)
Third Eye:	under-active	(-12%)
Crown:	under-active	(-50%)

Gotta look on the + side, my hearts still tickin'


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Root:	under-active	(-38%)
> Sacral:	under-active	(-31%)
> Navel:	under-active	(-75%)
> Heart:	open	(25%)
> ...


aww hahaha







you're a heart







i knew that!


----------



## snow storm (Aug 10, 2010)

Root: under-active (-38%) 
Sacral: under-active (-6%) 
Navel: under-active (-19%) 
Heart: open (19%) 
Throat: open (19%) 
Third Eye: open (50%) 
Crown: open (50%)

Is there anyone here with a healthy root chakra?


----------



## sunyata samsara (Feb 18, 2011)

Root:	open	(44%)
Sacral:	under-active	(-19%)
Navel:	under-active	(-31%)
Heart:	open	(6%)
Throat:	under-active	(-25%)
Third Eye:	under-active	(-12%)
Crown:	open	(44%)

Ive take that test at least 4 times. The test is bullshit it always says my navel chakra is under active, that chakra is way over active in me.


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 23, 2011)

Root: under-active (12%) 
Sacral: open (19%) 
Navel: open (38%) 
Heart: under-active (12%) 
Throat: open (25%) 
Third Eye: over-active (81%) 
Crown: open (31%)

well, i guess im afraid to love fully. I need less 'seeing' and more 'feeling'. thought my root would be better though. i do not fear death, nor insanity, nor disease anymore. Still fear to 'choose the wrong path (away from enlightenment)', and other people (ie violence, judgment, etc). im working on my sexuality, so that should improve soon. Also to express myself, gonna start going to theater/acting lessons, and start painting.

but yeah, i need to open up to other people, sometimes i find it hard to enjoy the things that most people enjoy doing/talking about, but thats bad as its kind of like being too proud of my spirituality/intellect, and not letting myself relax and enjoy more simple things. im like, a cave-man right now haha







im too lost in my metaphysics, trying to understand the mind of God without taking time to appreciate the Beauty of its 'creation'/emanation.


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 23, 2011)

unnamednn said:


> Root:	under-active	(0%)
> Sacral:	open	(38%)
> Navel:	open	(50%)
> Heart:	open	(44%)
> ...


wow, good one! im guessing youre *ex*-DP?


----------



## Ubiquity (Apr 24, 2011)

Root: under-active (-88%) 
Sacral: under-active (-50%) 
Navel: under-active (-62%) 
Heart: open (-6%) 
Throat: under-active (-88%) 
Third Eye: under-active (-25%) 
Crown: under-active (-19%)

......wow. Okay, then. I'm not sure what this means, but it looks pretty sad.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Root:	under-active	(-50%)
Sacral:	open	(6%)
Navel:	under-active	(-12%)
Heart:	under-active	(-31%)
Throat:	open	(6%)
Third Eye:	open	(44%)
Crown:	under-active	(-6%)

Any of you guys practise chakra meditation?


----------



## unnamednn (Nov 9, 2008)

Abraxas said:


> wow, good one! im guessing youre *ex*-DP?


Not completely, DP is now somewhat episodic and not as long lasting and DR is very very rare.


----------



## sunyata samsara (Feb 18, 2011)

Fluke said:


> Root:	under-active	(-50%)
> Sacral:	open	(6%)
> Navel:	under-active	(-12%)
> Heart:	under-active	(-31%)
> ...


Yes there are different types though. I dont usually focus on particular chakras but when i do its the 1st 3rd and 7th. Right now my spine feels like its filled with Icy Hot, I dont always pay attention to that stuff. Its a training to pay attention to the inner instead of just outer.


----------



## resonantblue (Mar 15, 2011)

Root:	under-active	(-38%)
Sacral:	open	(31%)
Navel:	under-active	(-25%)
Heart:	over-active	(75%)
Throat:	open	(56%)
Third Eye:	over-active	(69%)
Crown:	open	(56%)

It makes sense that most of us have an over-active third eye and an under-active root, doesn't it? It's like we're floating above ourselves, all our energy is going upwards, towards our minds.


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

These questions don't add up, but here's what I "got".

EDIT: I couldn't finish it. It's bullshit.

Example: Am I friendly by nature? Well of 'course I am. It's the conditionings and environment that shapes these things... It's far too complicated to "know" how your "chakras" are. So many layers of realities. Lol... Maybe I'm just being "negative" right now?









Either way, I don't need to take a test to know my results.


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

Root:	under-active	(-94%)
Sacral:	under-active	(-81%)
Navel:	under-active	(-44%)
Heart:	under-active	(-6%)
Throat:	open	(19%)
Third Eye:	under-active	(-12%)
Crown:	under-active	(-38%)


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

Root:	under-active	(-25%)
Sacral:	open	(62%)
Navel:	open	(44%)
Heart:	open	(56%)
Throat:	over-active	(75%)
Third Eye:	over-active	(100%)
Crown:	open	(25%)

Dunno what to say about it. Whatevs. Blargy blarg blarg. Look, I'm in this box... or that box.

Derp de derrr.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2012)

Root:	under-active	(-69%)
Sacral:	open	(12%)
Navel:	under-active	(-56%)
Heart:	under-active	(0%)
Throat:	open	(25%)
Third Eye:	open	(31%)
Crown:	open	(6%)


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Root: under-active (-88%) Sacral: under-active (-75%) Navel: under-active (-81%) Heart: under-active (-31%) Throat: under-active (-19%) Third Eye: under-active (-81%) Crown: under-active (-31%)

worst of all i think?


----------



## SongBillong (Sep 20, 2011)

Root: under-active (-75%)
Sacral: under-active (-31%)
Navel: under-active (-31%)
Heart: under-active (0%)
Throat: under-active (-12%)
Third Eye: open (25%)
Crown: open (19%)

Not entirely sure what all this means but I'm gonna find out more about this Chakra stuff. Cheers for the post


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

That's mental how high all your scores are.. I don't know what to take from all this!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2012)

Chakras can be balanced fairly easily by learning to breathe, relax, and meditate.


----------

